# Homebuilt Frame Jig Search Help



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

Someone posted an 8020 jig/fixture/jixture fairly recently that was roughly the shape of an Anvil or Bringheli jig. Not the Dr. Welby one (who's name I remember and I know how to find it). Does anyone know what I'm talking about. Tried to search. Didn't help.


----------



## compositepro (Jun 21, 2007)

http://forums.mtbr.com/frame-building/frame-jig-homemade-670483.html

scroll down


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

Not the one I was thinking of. I actually found that thread. I believe there was a more recent on that had a picture of a jig that used connector plates that have a curve cut into them for an adjustable angle (not sure what they're called).


----------



## Fortyfour (Feb 23, 2010)

*Frame Jig*

Not sure if this is the one, but here's mine I recently finished that is similar to your description:


Movin' in by BLACK CAP Studio, on Flickr

More here.


----------



## stuntnuts (Dec 7, 2010)

This one?


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

44:

That's similar, but I recall the picture being the side view, so probably not the one I was thinking of. Thanks for sharing. I went through a chunk of the album, did I miss other pics of the jig?

Stuntnuts:

I think that's it. Is that yours? Do you have other pictures? Thanks!


----------



## stuntnuts (Dec 7, 2010)

Feldybikes said:


> Stuntnuts:
> 
> I think that's it. Is that yours? Do you have other pictures? Thanks!


Yes, that one is mine. I've got more pics in my built thread....

http://forums.mtbr.com/frame-building/my-first-attempt-basement-framebuilding-684218.html


----------



## Fortyfour (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: Frame Jig*



Feldybikes said:


> 44: did I miss other pics of the jig?


Those are the only pics online of the jig. If you want to see something specific, let me know and I can take additional shots.


----------



## Meriwether (Jul 26, 2007)

stuntnuts said:


> Yes, that one is mine. I've got more pics in my built thread....
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/frame-building/my-first-attempt-basement-framebuilding-684218.html


Really cool fixture! 
For the home made frame fixtures, especially for the one stuntnuts created, what do you estimate the total cost of the custom parts and 80/20 stock parts all said and done?


----------



## spokeywheeler (Dec 1, 2006)

Here's mine. Still a work in progress. Sorry for the low quality phone pic. Kinda like a Bringheli, sort of.


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's a shot of mine,









inspired by these two:

Bicycle Framebuilding Jig - a set on Flickr

and

Frame Fixture - AlexAndChristine's Photos | SmugMug

The joints are overkill and a real PITA to adjust. Live and learn eh. I bolted a section of tube from the old Hercules frame to the back and it's mounted in my bike stand.

Only the cones were custom-made. I got them pretty cheap (5 pcs for 28€) from myhammer.de, an online contracting portal here in Germany. Looks like they've expanded to the US, but I'm sure there are lots of job shops that can make these for ya.

Have fun!


----------



## NSCustoms (Dec 7, 2011)

Check out Misumi, they sell extrusions alot cheaper and have a massive catalog of automation components that you could build a pretty bad ass fixture with.


----------

